

Amnesty International introduces Detekt, a government spyware detection tool - devindotcom
https://resistsurveillance.org/

======
aaronsnoswell
Link to Amnesty International press release page:
[http://www.amnesty.org/en/news/detekt-new-tool-against-
gover...](http://www.amnesty.org/en/news/detekt-new-tool-against-government-
surveillance-questions-and-answers-2014-11-20)

